# SLOVAKIA - uzivatelia gentoo zo Slovenska

## CDman

Pred tyzdnom som si rozbehal GRP verziu 1.4, a napriek par problemom som MAXIMALNE spokojny. Uz 2 roky sa pohravam s Redhatom a Mandrakom, Debian mi akosi nesadol, a prave GENTOO so svojim Portage a ebuild systemom ma velmi zaujal. Chce to sice kvalitnu nonstop linku do internetu, ale vysledkom su rychle aktualizacie, s predpripravenymi konfigmy atd. Videl som uz aj ceske forum, tak som vytvoril aj toto, slovenske.

----------

## geranium

gentoo pouzivam uz cez 7 mesiacov a som nad mieru spokojny. Podporte vytvorenie Slovensko Ceskeho oficialneho forumu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=114862. Dakujem

----------

## petrjanda

bratislava je hezky mesto.

----------

## slano

Gentoo je sqele, uz sa snim hram asi 4 mesiace a nemozem si vynachvalit, a  super je ze mam system optimalizovany pre svoj procesor a je to aj poznat :)

----------

## aux

no pouzivam gentoo len tyzden, ale za ten tyzden som sa o linuxe naucil viac ako s mandrejkom za trojnasobok casu...

imho som rad ze je na fore podpora slovak-users  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Reaper

Hlasi sa dalsi spokojny user

kompiloval/stahoval som to sice cely tyzden ale oplatilo sa   :Very Happy: 

pouzival som pred tym asi pol roka mandrake 9.1 a rychlost je teraz odost    vyssia ...a portage je fakt super

----------

## Watchoo

Gentoo rulez  :Very Happy:    ...

co dodat, je to super distro, vrcholna spokojnost ...

BTW, ten slovensko-cesky alebo cesko-slovensky oficialny chat by to chcelo ...

----------

## srakyi

.. uz nejakou dobu se rozbiha csGLUG - za par dni (jen co nam vsem skonci zkouskove  :Wink:  se do toho konecne budeme moct pustit naplno a uz brzo tak asi bude na webu misto pro cesko-slovenske uzivatele Gentoo.

Aktualni stav veci muzete omrknout na http://www.gentoo.cz (zanedlouho asi i http://www.gentoo.sk), kazdy kdo se chce k pripojit je samozrejme vitany.

----------

## Watchoo

jeeeej, to je super, hned sa hlasim ako clen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geranium

Hmmm. Dufam ze to tentoraz vyde ... so mnou mozete kazdopadne ratat.

----------

## ticho

No, povedzme si to rovno, kto by sem postoval, keby si nemyslel ze Gentoo je skvele?  :Smile: 

Mne sa na Gentoo paci hlavne sprava balikov a komunita okolo neho. Dojdite niekedy na BugDay, atmosfera je tam fakt skvela.

----------

## Watchoo

Hehe, ticho ze to hovoris zrovna ty ... ak je tam taka atmosfera ako u nas na irci tak tam vsetci aj tak len idluju  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

... Len zartujem ... ticho je borec  :Very Happy:  ... treba ho vydiet v mailing listoch v akci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

no asi mesiac onanujem s gentoo so stage1 a celkom v pogo doriesene nforce2 gf4 ti4200,

2500+barton, kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r1

gnome,xfce4,fluxbox. pouzivam gnome, Tv Out .

cez chello z BA taha teraz asi 100kB/s z portage

s pozdravom spokojny "uzivatel"

----------

## Selec

Neviete niekto poradit,preco mi nefunguje audio a flash (swf) subory na webu?

Totizto som presunul stranky z Windowsu do Linuxu a tieto veci mi niejdu.

Vdaka.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ticho

Nejdu ti v linuxovom browseri, alebo na linuxovom webserveri?

----------

## Selec

Nejdu v browseru ani v Linuxe ani vo Windowse.

Ked som bezal na Win. servere  tak slo vsetko v pohoe a aj na Linuxe v Mozille islo vsetko ako ma byt .

----------

## ticho

Podla http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/9/2004/06/4/194806 skus akurat skontrolovat ci mas spravne nastavene prava na subory, pripadne ci nemas nahodou v hyperlinkoch pouzite \ miesto / (vo windowsoch je mozne vsetko  :Smile:  ). Inak ti neviem poradit, od webserverov sa drzim dalej.

----------

## Athosino

urobil som cesko/slovenske gentoo stranky/fora... http://www.gentoo.czweb.org

----------

## ticho

Co tak skontaktovat ludi z gentoo.cz pripadne gentoo.sk ? na gentoo.sk nejake to forum bolo, ale potom sa prerabal cely system...

----------

## geranium

Aka prerabka ? Myslis ten forward z gentoo.sk na gentoo.org ?

----------

## ticho

Hej, presne ten - preinstalovaval sa cely system od stage1, a admin na to tusim nejak nemal cas ci co, tak sa na to vykaslal, bohuzial. Predtym tam bolo phpBB rozbehane.

----------

## Athosino

 *ticho wrote:*   

> Hej, presne ten - preinstalovaval sa cely system od stage1, a admin na to tusim nejak nemal cas ci co, tak sa na to vykaslal, bohuzial. Predtym tam bolo phpBB rozbehane.

 

tak co vam brani registrovat sa na mojich phpBB forach a ako amici hovoria: "Happy posting!"?   :Razz: 

----------

## geranium

V principe nic. Problem je ze tie forumy nikto nenajde, pokial nebudu na "viditelnom" mieste (napr. www.gentoo.sk). To vidim ako velky problem pretoze mat forum je jedna vec. Druha vec je mat na nom ludi aby vobec plnil ucel.  ... Niekde ale treba zacat, idem sa registrovat.

----------

## Athosino

diky  :Smile: 

ostatny podme tiez!  :Very Happy: 

btw, myslim ze www.gentoo.czweb.org je dost viditelne miesto...

----------

## j0seph

No, nejaky ten mesiac ubehol, ale zeby to tam prekvitalo nejakou velkym user basom, tazko povedat   :Sad:   Skoda, asi kazdy, ked nieco potrebuje pise sem. Raz darmo, ked vedia po anglicky, kua   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Watchoo

 *j0seph wrote:*   

> No, nejaky ten mesiac ubehol, ale zeby to tam prekvitalo nejakou velkym user basom, tazko povedat    Skoda, asi kazdy, ked nieco potrebuje pise sem. Raz darmo, ked vedia po anglicky, kua  

 

Veru kua, ked vieme po aniglicky  :Wink: 

----------

## zrebec

Hej! Super! Aj ja som si rozbehal Gentoo. Teraz beham pod Xorg s Xfce a uplna parada. Inak, som profesionalny developer (PHP ma zivy) webovych aplikacii. Rad by som vytvoril spolu s dalsimi fajn slovak users nejaky gentoo portal. So mnou mozete ratat! Ale samemu sa mi nechce? Kto ide so mnou? Chcem grafika, potom niekoho kto ma dobre napady, testerov a samozrejme by sa hodil nejaky XHTML 1.1 Strict koder pripade ludia co vedia robit s PHP 5 a PostreSQL. Ideme? Diky

Akoze inak veci ako portage, emerge, ebuild a dalsie features, to nema obdobu. Ine distro sa mozu schovat! A tie krasne user-freindly konfiguraky. Toto u pocitacov chybalo!

----------

## xkesh

 *zrebec wrote:*   

> Rad by som vytvoril spolu s dalsimi fajn slovak users nejaky gentoo portal. So mnou mozete ratat! Ale samemu sa mi nechce? Kto ide so mnou? 

 

Nechces se radeji pripojit a domluvit se na spolupraci (cim bys mohl prispet) na http://www.gentoo.cz? Jestli ano, napis na srakyi@centrum.cz.

----------

## j0seph

 *xkesh wrote:*   

>  *zrebec wrote:*   Rad by som vytvoril spolu s dalsimi fajn slovak users nejaky gentoo portal. So mnou mozete ratat! Ale samemu sa mi nechce? Kto ide so mnou?  
> 
> Nechces se radeji pripojit a domluvit se na spolupraci (cim bys mohl prispet) na http://www.gentoo.cz? Jestli ano, napis na srakyi@centrum.cz.

 

www.gentoo.cz portal by mohol byt fajn. gentoo.czweb.org ma ale aspon normalne phpBB forum.

----------

## xkesh

 *j0seph wrote:*   

> gentoo.czweb.org ma ale aspon normalne phpBB forum.

 

O to prave jde. Nekdo ho musi udelat a starat se o nej. Jelikoz prave z centralni dostupnosti informaci se evidentne profituje a gentooisti pokud vidim nemaj tendence vytvaret sekty, proc misto deseti osirelych cs diskusnich for neprovozovat jedno kvalitni (vzor gentoo.org)? Zvlast kdyz je csGLUG jeste ve stadiu zrodu a dalsi rozvoj webu zavisly na ochote dobrovolniku spolupracovat.

Autora gentoo.czweb.org jsem na jeho foru uz oslovil, treba by se mohl podilet na tvorbe a sprave fora na gentoo.cz

ps. "normalne" az na to cerne pozadi  :Smile: 

----------

